

Floating island of garbage 3x size of Britain floating towards California - spking
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/floating-island-rubbish-three-times-2678207

======
BrandonMarc
Scary headline; mundane facts. According to the article below (based on NOAA
trying to counteract the rumors):

* 70% of the debris is at the bottom of the pacific * the area with the most debris is just that; it's still scattered even in that area, and not a coalesced island * we're not about to have a 51st state

[http://www.salon.com/2013/11/05/no_a_massive_island_of_debri...](http://www.salon.com/2013/11/05/no_a_massive_island_of_debris_isnt_heading_toward_the_u_s/)

------
bsaul
Ocean cleaning seems to be an even greater concern than every other green
issues. The scale of the pollution is so big, if you take pollution from micro
plastic bubbles and heavy metals into account that i'm not even sure we'll get
back to clean oceans in my lifetime.

As for now i'm starting to avoid sushis and eat much less fish in general.

~~~
atdepth
While clean water is a serious concern I think that ocean acidification and
the possibility of it radically altering the biological make-up of the ocean
presents us with an even greater problem.

You may not have to give up on sushi, you just might have to acquire a taste
for jellyfish.

